# Vintage Jenny Caribbean



## Guest

Jenny Caribbean is a dive watch but is also significant as a vintage watch. Jenny appears to have made watches for only about 10 years from the early 60's to the early 70's and they are accordingly rare and sought after. 

The basic movements were ETA to which Jenny added special cases, dials and bezels.

Jenny invented the triple safe one piece case in the early 1960s and issued the first 1000 metre rated diver which ultimately lead to the Omega Ploprof.

My research shows that Jenny was probably assembled by Ollech & Wajs under a reciprocal arrangement that allowed O&W to sell the Jenny patents with their own branding. 

The evidence for this is that whilst it is well known that Jenny owned the patents, there is no evidence whatsoever that Jenny had a watch making facility. O&W ofcourse had a well known factory.

Moreover, the Jenny divers came in some very unusual shapes and only the O&W Caribbeans can be found with exactly the same unusual cases.

The Caribbean range included Super Water Proof Divers rated for deep water use between 200 metres and 2000 metres, and Dive Chronos rated for use in more shallow water.

The Jenny Caribbean 1000 came with a decompression table bezel and as we have recently cracked how to use it in the WUS Dive Watch Forum I can tell you it had no purpose other than underwater use.

The extremely rare Jennys are the Caribbean 1000 in Orange or Blue from 1963.

Here are photos of them. They are wanted dead or alive, and have major collector value as vintage watches. 

If you see one, PLEASE let me know ;-) 

Best Wishes,

Peter


----------



## Francois Boucher

PeterG said:


> If you see one, PLEASE let me know ;-)


No! Let ME know! :-D


----------



## Guest

Francois Boucher said:


> No! Let ME know! :-D


No. :-X I asked first :-D :-D

Peter ;-)


----------



## aldo

Here's mine, from Philip Watch.










Cheers, Aldo. ;-)


----------



## dunk50

Guys, what can you tell me about this one. My wife feels like shes getting left out. I want to have this one fixed up for her.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=260077374578&rd=1&rd=1

sorry I can't get the photo to load.


----------



## dunk50

Maybe this one!


----------



## Roland Ranfft

Hi Peter,

few years ago I got some watches of the estate of Mr. Ollech for auctioning, and among them there was a reasonable number of Jenny watches. This made me believe that Jenny became a possession of Ollech & Wajs.

Anyway, I'm not sure, and you should contact Mr. Wajs for further informations via http://www.chronotime.ch
I guess he should know, who actually made these diver watches.

Regards, Roland Ranfft


----------



## Jim

dunk50 said:


> Guys, what can you tell me about this one. My wife feels like shes getting left out. I want to have this one fixed up for her.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=260077374578&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> sorry I can't get the photo to load.


Hope you didn't buy it. There are much better ladies divers watches for sale.

Jim


----------



## Jim

Roland Ranfft said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> few years ago I got some watches of the estate of Mr. Ollech for auctioning, and among them there was a reasonable number of Jenny watches. This made me believe that Jenny became a possession of Ollech & Wajs.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not sure, and you should contact Mr. Wajs for further informations via http://www.chronotime.ch
> I guess he should know, who actually made these diver watches.
> 
> Regards, Roland Ranfft


Thanks for the info, Roland.
We will follow it up.
Regards,
Jim


----------



## Poorman

Hi Guys,

Jenny is still in business. In fact they own Doxa, and will soon be releasing a new series of Caribbean watches. Jenny made watches for Ollech & Wajs, I was fortunate enough to have one of these in NOS condition. But foolish enough to sell it, I bought it over the net for $250! 

Andy


----------



## cmoy

NICE Jenny's Peter! :-! Here's 2 ad's I found a while back with some COOL Jenny's...


----------



## cmoy

This is my Jenny Caribbean 2000. I took it apart when I first got it to see what this triple seal was all about  Here's what I found out...

The watch










I first removed the bezel...










Then I remove the crystal retailer ring. You see the first gasket on the case under the retainer ring...










The second gasket is under the retainer ring which sits on top of the crystal...










The third gasket is under the crystal...










These crystal's are THICK!










Here's a sketch for reference...


----------



## JohnF

Hi -

Thanks for posting that!

Fascinating to see how that company took an approach to water resistance: how is the crown sealed as well?

JohnF


----------



## cmoy

JohnF said:


> Hi -
> 
> Thanks for posting that!
> 
> Fascinating to see how that company took an approach to water resistance: how is the crown sealed as well?
> 
> JohnF


That was one thing I didn't check :-( Can't remember if it was sealed in the tube and the crown :-s


----------



## NMehring

cmoy said:


> NICE Jenny's Peter! :-! Here's 2 ad's I found a while back with some COOL Jenny's...


Is there anywhere to get the solid bracelets with the hole cutout on them ? im watching a jenny on the bay and would love to pick up one of those bracelets , and CMOY is your jenny carribean watertight still ? i would love to use one as an everyday watch ! Thanks guys


----------



## cmoy

NMehring said:


> Is there anywhere to get the solid bracelets with the hole cutout on them ? im watching a jenny on the bay and would love to pick up one of those bracelets , and CMOY is your jenny carribean watertight still ? i would love to use one as an everyday watch ! Thanks guys


I'm looking for the same bracelet  I've been looking for over a year with no luck :-( No, mine isn't water tight. All but the crown gasket were changed. One day I'd like to get it pressure tested cause I'd also like to wear at the beach or pool  Good luck with your auction!


----------



## NMehring

I just scored a similar vracelet off the bay from singapore...hope you werent bidding on the same one!!


----------



## cmoy

NMehring said:


> I just scored a similar vracelet off the bay from singapore...hope you werent bidding on the same one!!


Think I was :think: Congrats! :-!


----------



## NMehring

did you see the one on the bay that has tghe origional bracelet ? although i think it is a ladys size :/


----------



## cmoy

NMehring said:


> did you see the one on the bay that has tghe origional bracelet ? although i think it is a ladys size :/


Yeah, I saw it  Think it has the original box too :-! Too bad it's a ladies Caribbean :-(


----------



## pacifichrono

Any one notice how well "engineered" this ad was?


----------



## cmoy

pacifichrono said:


> Any one notice how well "engineered" this ad was?


Have you seen this ad...


----------



## pacifichrono

cmoy said:


> Have you seen this ad...


Hmmm...looks good to me. :think:


----------



## vintageswiss

I recently purchased an Aquadive online, in fantastic shape - and am curious if it was made by Jenny? It doesn't have the known mark on the back - and sadly, I can't send you photos as I've not gotten it yet.

If you want to check it out online - the ebay item number is 300097582731 - I paid about $350 for it.

I'd love to learn more about this watch - when it was made and by who?

Any help will be greatly appreciated - brand new to the forum, but a watch freak. Thanks all!


----------



## wjbengtson

I inherited this watch from my stepfather when he died almost 30 years ago. It seems like it is in perfect condition, but it doesn't run. I've never worn it. I have a couple of questions for any of you experts willing to give an answer: 1) How long would I have to wear such an "automatic" watch before it would start to run (assuming that there is no other problem)? and 2) where could I have this watch serviced? Any additional information you could provide on this watch would be much appreciated as well.


----------



## JohnF

Hi -

Almost any properly functioning automatic will start ticking away after one or two shakes of the watch, i.e. almost immediately.

Servicing is another issue completely. Where are you located? I'm afraid I know virtually nothing about vintage diving watches, but have posted a link to your query over on the diver's watch forum, where someone else might be able to help.

The watch itself, at least cosmetically, looks to be in rather decent shape, which is always a plus.

It sounds like it is in need of an overhaul, which can be done by any competent, qualified watchmaker. Remember, though, that there aren't that many who can check the waterproofing to 1000 meters (100 atmospheres), as these machines sell for the neighborhood of $2500-$3000 and not every watchmaker even gets a watch like this to work on.

JohnF

PS: Welcome to WUS! Enjoy your stay, come often and share in the conversation. Lots of good folks here, and there are no dumb questions.


----------



## seppy

Hello Peter.

I have a Vintage Jenny Caribbean 1500. Please reply if you would like a photo.

Seppy.


----------



## pacomesse

PeterG said:


> Jenny Caribbean is a dive watch but is also significant as a vintage watch. Jenny appears to have made watches for only about 10 years from the early 60's to the early 70's and they are accordingly rare and sought after.
> 
> The basic movements were ETA to which Jenny added special cases, dials and bezels.
> 
> Jenny invented the triple safe one piece case in the early 1960s and issued the first 1000 metre rated diver which ultimately lead to the Omega Ploprof.
> 
> My research shows that Jenny was probably assembled by Ollech & Wajs under a reciprocal arrangement that allowed O&W to sell the Jenny patents with their own branding.
> 
> The evidence for this is that whilst it is well known that Jenny owned the patents, there is no evidence whatsoever that Jenny had a watch making facility. O&W ofcourse had a well known factory.
> 
> Moreover, the Jenny divers came in some very unusual shapes and only the O&W Caribbeans can be found with exactly the same unusual cases.
> 
> The Caribbean range included Super Water Proof Divers rated for deep water use between 200 metres and 2000 metres, and Dive Chronos rated for use in more shallow water.
> 
> The Jenny Caribbean 1000 came with a decompression table bezel and as we have recently cracked how to use it in the WUS Dive Watch Forum I can tell you it had no purpose other than underwater use.
> 
> The extremely rare Jennys are the Caribbean 1000 in Orange or Blue from 1963.
> 
> Here are photos of them. They are wanted dead or alive, and have major collector value as vintage watches.
> 
> If you see one, PLEASE let me know ;-)
> 
> Best Wishes,
> 
> Peter


Hello Peter. I have an special appeal for the Jenny Caribbean ,here in Mexico they were issued as Haste caribbean with its different depht numbers ,when I was fifteen my Uncle gave me one as birthday present(back in 1966)a Haste caribbean 700,it was silvered dial with brown bezel,and looks exactly as the 1000,a month latter I lost it in the sea at Acapulco and took me almost 14 yeats to get another exactly as mine ,in betwen I became adict to the watches (pochet and wrist) I own10 caribbeans(mens)and two ladys,I will be pleased to coment about this beloved watches.best regards Paco


----------



## dabutcha76

Paco, I think some people would be VERY happy if you could post a bunch of pictures of your beauties


----------



## pacomesse

dabutcha76 said:


> Paco, I think some people would be VERY happy if you could post a bunch of pictures of your beauties


I will be pleased to do that but I don't know how to attach the pictures,I will appreciate any help about this matter


----------



## Marrick

pacomesse said:


> I will be pleased to do that but I don't know how to attach the pictures,I will appreciate any help about this matter



From the 'Reply to Thread' window, scroll down and you will see a box marked Additional Options.
Click 'Manage Attachments'.
Browse and select the file(s) you want from your computer.
Click 'upload'.
When it says 'Done', click 'Submit Reply'.
Cheers!


----------



## wielingab

You all talk about the collectibility of the Jenny Caribbean. Wa swondering if the Certina DS-3 1000m remake would go that way in the future.

Only 1888 pieces were made of this watch. The original watch is hard to find also..

Bart


----------



## Redlinepete

I have a Jenny Caribbean 1500 i found it in my brothers things after he died..... Whats it worth? It has a blue face and Bessel .......



PeterG said:


> Jenny Caribbean is a dive watch but is also significant as a vintage watch. Jenny appears to have made watches for only about 10 years from the early 60's to the early 70's and they are accordingly rare and sought after.
> 
> The basic movements were ETA to which Jenny added special cases, dials and bezels.
> 
> Jenny invented the triple safe one piece case in the early 1960s and issued the first 1000 metre rated diver which ultimately lead to the Omega Ploprof.
> 
> My research shows that Jenny was probably assembled by Ollech & Wajs under a reciprocal arrangement that allowed O&W to sell the Jenny patents with their own branding.
> 
> The evidence for this is that whilst it is well known that Jenny owned the patents, there is no evidence whatsoever that Jenny had a watch making facility. O&W ofcourse had a well known factory.
> 
> Moreover, the Jenny divers came in some very unusual shapes and only the O&W Caribbeans can be found with exactly the same unusual cases.
> 
> The Caribbean range included Super Water Proof Divers rated for deep water use between 200 metres and 2000 metres, and Dive Chronos rated for use in more shallow water.
> 
> The Jenny Caribbean 1000 came with a decompression table bezel and as we have recently cracked how to use it in the WUS Dive Watch Forum I can tell you it had no purpose other than underwater use.
> 
> The extremely rare Jennys are the Caribbean 1000 in Orange or Blue from 1963.
> 
> Here are photos of them. They are wanted dead or alive, and have major collector value as vintage watches.
> 
> If you see one, PLEASE let me know ;-)
> 
> Best Wishes,
> 
> Peter


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Please read our sticky posts about valuations. We do not estimate the value of watches in this forum.


----------



## watchAz

Hi.

I needed more info on this watch can you help pls.

Thank you.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

It is definitely 1970s from the style of case and hands.


----------



## Kingmatic

Hi Paccomesse : Wow, what a big surprise about the relationship between Jennys and Haste Divers. I think I should put more attention because I ´ve found some of them here in Mexico City in very good conditions.

I ´ll be waiting for your pics


Saludos my friend!!


----------



## watchAz

Ray MacDonald said:


> It is definitely 1970s from the style of case and hands.


Thank you. If you dont mind me asking is it a good watch to keep? Is it as good as a Jenny?


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Sorry don't know anything about either watch. I would guess it has a generic Swiss 1970s 25J movement which is pretty good if kept serviced.


----------



## watchAz

Thank you Ray.

Can anyone else who knows more about the caribbean watch i have posted pls help.

Thank you.


----------



## noah

Any one see the round Jenny like MR.Moy's Blue one, but with green markers on the bezel, and the yellow hands ?
I just one and was wondering....


----------



## mrkubrick

what about a fortis version of that same watch?brevet17531/68 18350/68
brevet5292/68 a caribbean 2000 ORANGE face and bezel, tachymeter,17 jewel.

_Edited by moderator in accordance with rules._


----------



## georges zaslavsky

very interesting watch  I think I will have to snag one of these watches myself these days.


----------



## restless

cmoy said:


> Yeah, I saw it  Think it has the original box too :-! Too bad it's a ladies Caribbean :-(


Not many ladies watches are attractive to me, but I'd like a ladies Caribbean


----------



## cmoy

Very NICE Fortis! |> |>



mrkubrick said:


> what about a fortis version of that same watch?brevet17531/68 18350/68
> brevet5292/68 a caribbean 2000 ORANGE face and bezel, tachymeter,17 jewel.
> 
> _Edited by moderator in accordance with rules._


----------



## DaBaeker

Did anybody ever establish the connection between Jenny and Aquadive? The late great ChuckMaddox told me once that my Aquadive 200 was really an O&W. But I have seen some info and a case style very similar to a Jenny.


----------



## Brett Ruffolo

Francois Boucher said:


> No! Let ME know! :-D


HEllo I'm Brett Ruffolo I have a blue Jenny aqua dive. Watch I believe it's one of the first it's 58/5086 something like that.it's in mint condition please call me I'm looking to sell ASAP it's at the watch man here in ca if Rona so please let me know what u will offer if it's in mint condition. Call (760)987-1360. Brett


----------



## robert2000

Hi, I am new to this forum and hope you could help me, does anybody know where I could get a spare glass for a janny or aquadive 2000 chrono, because mine is not only scratched but broken, thanks a lot


----------



## gr8sw

one more to resurrect this ancient thread


----------



## occamsrazor

That O&W Caribbean 1000 is gorgeous. As an aside, it appears to be the watch that is the inspiration for the recently-released Crepas Cayman 3000m diver.


----------



## gr8sw

occamsrazor said:


> That O&W Caribbean 1000 is gorgeous. As an aside, it appears to be the watch that is the inspiration for the recently-released Crepas Cayman 3000m diver.


thanks, and you are correct... except the Crepas is 44mm, this around 39/40... just right


----------



## Tony C.

Glad to see this thread resurrected. Jennys certainly hold an important place in the vintage dive watch world. Here is my NOS ref. 706:


----------



## EasySeventy

This is a first post for me, Hi Everyone!

The Jenny Caribbean (700 & 1000 variants) is one of my favorite watches.

Here's an O&W Caribbean 1000 I Recently acquired. Color is Silver/Brown which is beautiful,
but I'm not sure it was effective when diving with it.

Thanks for the great photos,

EASy70


----------



## Mark020

Picked up a one owner Caribbean 1500 which was bought new in 1966. Must have seen not too much use and service in its life judging by the sharp case(back) and the original crown. After some Polywatch even the plexy looks very nice! Unfortunately the bracelet was lost long ago. I can't find any other pictures of this exact combo of dial and bezel!


----------



## Bhumphrey

This is my Jenny hi swing


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Welcome to the Vintage Forum. It's a nice watch - it reminds me a little of the Zenith divers of the early 1970s.....

Hartmut Richter


----------

